# minimalist fugue



## aleazk

Hi, this is a very simple fugue, i was more concerned in having a contemporary sound than in the fugue structure. the main theme is in the doric mode of G.






I have the score if you are interested


----------



## Rasa

Monothematic Rondo? Monotonal Sonata form? 4/4 Mazurka? Orchestral Quartet? Modal Fugue? Funeral Scherzo? Symphony for Soprano?


----------



## hlolli

Fugue is a structure, else it's polyphony or maybe canon. Minimalist music require minimal changes, I can't see how it's possible to make a fuge in minimal style. Well I have some idea how to.. but that's totally different. Cool piece, you should call it night music or something.


----------



## aleazk

hlolli said:


> Fugue is a structure, else it's polyphony or maybe canon. Minimalist music require minimal changes, I can't see how it's possible to make a fuge in minimal style. Well I have some idea how to.. but that's totally different. Cool piece, you should call it night music or something.


Well, I wanted to repeat the theme without variations, as in a canon. I used to call "canonical piece." anyway, I'm not satisfied with the piece, I think it's a bit rough. I'm now working on pieces in which I try to be more smooth. greetings.


----------



## Bachonacid

Great piece! I love the idea, it was probably hard to realize. hlolli is right about that the concept minimalist fugue is contradictory, which makes it so interesting. I would actually like if it would be more like a minimalistic fugue, and less impressionistic, maybe with longer (but repetitive) tension building episodes, without the impressionistic place at 2:00 and a stretto near the end.
I'm sad to hear you think this is too rough, or think it's rough at all. I couldn't disagree more. But I'm looking forward to hear those pieces you are working on to know precisely what you mean by smooth. 

The recording and the sound is really nice, what instrument and equipment is this?


----------

